# Dock remis à zero après chaque redemarrage



## oOLucOo (11 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.
J' ai récemment installé Candy bar et Camouflage. Etant dans le graphisme je voulais donné une petite touche visuel à mon Imac.

Après avoir tout réglé ( Icones, Dock et compagnie ) j' ai fait un petit redémarrage. Le problème est que mon Dock se remet à zero à chaque fois. 
Il reste plus que le finder et la poubelle a ces coté ^^.

Je n' ai pas trouvé de solution sur le net. Je viens donc vous demander aide.

Merci à ceux qui pourront m' aider. 

C'est bon pour "Customisation" ce fil&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Le dock tu le changes dans CandyBar ?


----------

